

CanvasXpress - Javascript graphing with HTML5  - jonasdowney

Has anyone worked with CanvasXpress (http://canvasxpress.org/)? Curious how it compares to other libraries like Protovis or gRaphael.
======
chadkeck
CanvasXpress has got some pretty cool examples. I am currently using a not-
free-for-commercial highcharts (<http://highcharts.com>). It is pure
javascript, depends on jQuery or MooTools and I like it.

